# JCreator



## Reality (29. Jul 2004)

Hi,
unterstützt JCreator auch dieses Feature, wo man die Klasse eintippt mit Punkt und dann werden alle Methoden der Klasse angezeigt.
Bei mir geht das nämlich nicht. Gibt es wenigstens ein PlugIn dazu?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jul 2004)

Von NetBeans kenne ich dieses Feature, wie das bei anderen IDEs ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich glaube in Eclipse gibts auch etwas vergleichbares.


----------



## Reality (29. Jul 2004)

Bei JBuilder ist das auch so, aber ich will etwas leichtes. Wenn ich mal ganz schnell etwas ausprobieren will, möchte ich keine lange Wartezeiten. JBuilder, Eclipse und Netbeans sind mir dazu viel zu langsam.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Roar (29. Jul 2004)

GEL (meine lieblings IDE) hat das auch. ist so n Mittelding zwischen JCreator und den größeren...


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jul 2004)

Ja, die habe ich nach Roars Tipp auch mal ausprobiert. Die ist sogar teilweise in Deutsch und arbeitet recht zügig.


----------



## Roar (29. Jul 2004)

ja die sprachen bringt er manchmal durcheinander. ich habs jetz zwar auf englisch gestellt, aber zwischendurch grummelt immernoch n bisschen deutsch dazwischen  ???:L


----------



## Reality (29. Jul 2004)

Die IDE habe ich zufällig auch, aber es werden nicht die Zeilennummern angezeigt, obwohl ich das auch recht wichtig finde. Kann man das vielleicht irgendwo einstellen?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Roar (29. Jul 2004)

ööh klar geht das. is das nich standartmäßig so? naja geh Tools->Options->Editor->View->Gutter->dann anschalten: View Gutter und Show Line numbers
is jetz bei deer englischen version. soltle aber nich schwer sein dass in deutsch zu finden


----------



## Thorsten (29. Jul 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> unterstützt JCreator auch dieses Feature, wo man die Klasse eintippt mit Punkt und dann werden alle Methoden der Klasse angezeigt.
> Bei mir geht das nämlich nicht. Gibt es wenigstens ein PlugIn dazu?
> 
> ...



Klar geht das. Bei mir ohne Probleme, direkt nach der Installation.

Du musst aber die Klassen vorher importieren. Sonst kann er die Methoden nicht
wissen. Er kann ja nicht raten ;-)

Ausnahmen sind die Klassen in java.lang.*, die kennt Java und auch JCreator
direkt, ohne import.

Wenn du die Klasse per import eingebunden hast, und es immer noch nicht
geht, kann es sein das du ein ";" vergessen hast ;-)

Beispiel:

```
private String meinName
```

Wenn du dann "meinName." eingibst, dann kommt auch nichts. Weil die Variable
eben noch nicht vorhanden ist -> das ";" fehlt.

Aber dann sollte es gehen ;-)


----------



## Reality (30. Jul 2004)

Hi Thorsten,
so blöd bin ich nicht. Spätetens beim Compilieren hätte ich gemerkt, dass da ein Fehler drin ist. 
Bei mir geht das jedenfalls nicht mit JCreator. Vielleicht ist eine Optionen ausgeschaltet.

@Roar: Danke hat funktioniert! 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

